# Bitte hillft mir jemand bei Luftdruck Trial Bike



## alexino998 (19. Oktober 2014)

Hallo , ich habe mir einen Trial Fahrrad gekauft. Bin ganz neu und hatte noch nie so ein Fahrrad. Darum moechte ich wissen was der Luftdruck sein soll? ich habe echt keine Ahnung.
Das sind die Informationen ueber die Reifen:
Laufräder: Onza 31/38mm - Industrielager hinten, Freilaufritzel: Standard 18 Zähne, Reifen: Onza SF 2.0 / 2.5.


----------



## python (19. Oktober 2014)

also hintne fahre ich immer zwischen 1,8 und 2,0 vorne imme rnach gefühl einfach .... aber gerade am anfang ist mehr luft besser, allein schon wegen den balanciergeschichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alexino998 (19. Oktober 2014)

Danke sehr


----------



## HarzEnduro (19. Oktober 2014)

python schrieb:


> also hintne fahre ich immer zwischen 1,8 und 2,0 vorne imme rnach gefühl einfach .... aber gerade am anfang ist mehr luft besser, allein schon wegen den balanciergeschichten.


Steht es sich nicht besser, wenn man weniger Luft drauf hat? Je nach Reifen und Koerpergewicht kann man eigentlich auch ein wenig mit dem Druck runter gehen. Am Anfang macht man doch eh nicht so krasse Sachen (auch wenn man unsauber faehrt), dass ein hoher Druck zum Durchschlagschutz dient.

Kommt natuerlich auch auf den Reifen an. Einen Fat Albert konnte ich nicht unter 1.5 Bar fahren und selbst dann hatte ich Snakebites, einem High Roller ST ging noch bei 1.2 - 1.3 bar nicht die Luft aus und der Conti von MacAskill hatte gestern bei 1.4 bar einen Snakebite. Dabei bin ich aber auch auf einen spitzen Stein gesprungen und ich selbst bin mit 90kg auch nicht gerade leicht.


----------



## alexino998 (19. Oktober 2014)

Also mein Fahrrad kommt am Montag mit der Post und deswegen bitte ich um Hilfe. Denn ich nicht weiss was fur Luftdruck es sein sollte. Also ich wiege 60kg und werde ein 20" fahren. 
Da sind alle informationen ueber das Bike:
Rahmen: Onza Aluminium, Gabel: Onza CrMo disk, Steuersatz: Onza, Vorbau: Onza Aluminium 160mm 35°, Lenker: Onza CrMo 31,8mm, Breite 68cm Griffe: Onza, Laufräder: Onza 31/38mm - Industrielager hinten, Freilaufritzel: Standard 18 Zähne, Reifen: Onza SF 2.0 / 2.5, Tretlager: Onza 4-Kant, Kurbeln: Onza 160mm, Pedale: Onza Aluminium Doppelkäfig, Kette: Standard, Bremsen: mechanische Avid SB5 Scheibenbremsen 160mm mit Onza Bremsgriffen.
Radstand: 1010mm, Kettenstreben: 350mm, Tretlager: 68mm (+70mm über Achse), Gewicht: 11,26 Kg
also was fuer ein Luftdruck waere besser fuer einen Anfaenger der mit so ein Fahrrad noch nie gefahren ist?


----------



## python (19. Oktober 2014)

es stimmt shcon, dass zum thema gleichgewciht am anfang ein bisschen wneiger gut ist , ABER wenn du anfängst z.B auf treppenstufen oder ähnliches mit starken kannten zu springen ist natürlich mehr luft besser, da du sonst oftmals nen platten bekommst


----------



## erwinosius (19. Oktober 2014)

Also ich fahre mittlerweile so ein gutes Bar. Bin aber am Anfang deutlich über 2 bar gefahren. Ist einfach eine Sache der Durchschläge. Hier hilft vor allem eigenes ausprobieren.
Da du am Anfang eh viel flicken oder Schlauch wechseln wirst empfiehlt es sich da einfach ein bisschen rumzuspielen. Wie viel Druck musst du fahren um nicht ständig durchzuschlagen, hast aber doch genug Stabilität.
Weiß nicht ob sich 20" und 26" da unterscheidet, aber ich würde dir als Orientierung so um die 2 bar empfehlen.
Und von da aus Probieren.

gruß
erwin


----------



## family-biker (19. Oktober 2014)

knall einfach 2.5bar rein und versuch das für dich selber,wenn du einfach danach nicht mehr nachfüllst wirst du bald merken,dass du an einem angenehmen punkt angekommen bist,den misst du dann nach und behältst ihn erstmal bei.

da ist jeder fahrer anders,wenn ich unter 2.5bar fahre,kill ich mit meinen 95 kg und meinem fahrstil pro session einen schlauch.


----------



## HarzEnduro (19. Oktober 2014)

family-biker schrieb:


> da ist jeder fahrer anders,wenn ich unter 2.5bar fahre,kill ich mit meinen 95 kg und meinem fahrstil pro session einen schlauch.



Wenn ich mit 2.5 fahre, kill ich mich. Wow, das wäre mir eindeutig zu viel.


----------



## family-biker (19. Oktober 2014)

eier.


----------



## HarzEnduro (19. Oktober 2014)

family-biker schrieb:


> eier.


Versteh ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alexino998 (19. Oktober 2014)

Ach so. Danke an jedem der mir was gesagt hat. ich habe nun noch eine Frage. Muss der Luftdruck hinten un vorne gleich sein ?


----------



## HarzEnduro (19. Oktober 2014)

Nein muss er nicht. Kommt halt alles auf die Präferenzen an. Da man hinten meist einen viel dickeren Reifen hat, kann man auch mal weniger Luft fahren als vorn, auch wenn man mehr Last auf dem HR hat.


----------



## alexino998 (20. Oktober 2014)

Ach so. Danke. und wenn ich zum Beispiel hinten 1,8 - 2,0 machen wuerde , wie viel sollte ich dann vorne?


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. Oktober 2014)

alexino998 schrieb:


> Ach so. Danke. und wenn ich zum Beispiel hinten 1,8 - 2,0 machen wuerde , wie viel sollte ich dann vorne?


Der Druck von Hinten ist unabhängig von dem vorn. Ich verstehe deine Euphorie denn wenn ich richtig gelesen habe, hast du dein Rad noch garnicht. Insofern verstehe ich auch, dass du Hummeln im Hintern hast und schon viel drüber lesen willst ABER, wie weiter oben schon korrekt beschrieben, musst du den für dich passenden Druck selbst herausfinden. Am besten ist wirklich fett aufpumpen und während des Trainings dann nach bedarf ablassen.

Teilweise pump ich auch wieder auf, wenn ich das Terrain wechsel. Es sind eben so viel Faktoren, die du selbst herausfinden musst.

Nico.

p.s.: Ich habe am Anfang nicht wirklich viele Platten gehabt.


----------



## alexino998 (20. Oktober 2014)

Nico es war echt nett von dir. Danke sehr. Falls da paar leute aus Hamburg kommen und Trial fahren sagen sie mir Bescheid und dann koennen wir mal ueben bzw koennt ihr mir paar tips geben. 
Echt vielen Dank an jedem .


----------



## Hoffes (21. Oktober 2014)

also ich fahre vorne wie hinten 1,9-2,0 bar

und ich bin der Meinung unter 1,8 bar ist bei ausgewachsene Leute zu wenig also ab so 60kg

ich wiege 73kg
fahre im gelände und in der City die selbe Luft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (21. Oktober 2014)

Hoffes schrieb:


> also ich fahre vorne wie hinten 1,9-2,0 bar
> 
> und ich bin der Meinung unter 1,8 bar ist bei ausgewachsene Leute zu wenig also ab so 60kg
> 
> ...


Krass... so viel Luft. Welche Reifen fährst du?


----------



## Hoffes (21. Oktober 2014)

try all vorne und hinten

bin auch schon Kenda gefahren und Conty
alle in der bar Richtung
bei Conty eher mehr


----------



## Insomnia- (21. Oktober 2014)

1,8 geht immer!

Seitdem Hoffes das eingebracht hat find ich das ganz angenehm. Ich fahr da wohl aber noch bisschen mehr, ich glaub ich halt auch die gewichtsspitze hier xD


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. Oktober 2014)

Hoffes schrieb:


> ...



Und wenn du weniger fährst, hast du Durchschläge oder fühlt sich das dann schwammig an für dich?

Ich bin noch nie auf die Idee gekommen mit mehr Druck zu fahren und habe mich eher an die mögliche Tiefstgrenze herangetastet, bei der ich bei gegebenem Reifen keinen Durchschlag habe. Beim Conti Air King sind das 1.5 bar beim Maxxis HighRoller ST waren es noch ein Stück weniger.


----------



## family-biker (21. Oktober 2014)

ich denk schon,dass da wie bei anderen geschichten jeder seinen sweet spot hat.bei mir ist der halt über 2.5,bei spargeltarzan und co eher unter 2


----------



## Insomnia- (21. Oktober 2014)

Naja ein voller REifen fühlt isch zunächst instabil und zu hart an finde ich.
Mochte es auch immer mehr wenn der Reifen ordentlich bounct. Fühlte sich auch immer sicherer an.
Aber nach ner gewissen umstellung find ich fährt sich das "sauberer" mit mehr Luft


----------



## Hoffes (21. Oktober 2014)

wenn ich weniger habe fühlt sich das schwammig an und ich habe sehr große Probleme mit einem unstabilen reifen.


----------



## family-biker (21. Oktober 2014)

@Insomnia-  stimmt,man bekommt zwar mehr feedback vom bike aber man muss auch präziser vorgehen
@Hoffes beläge schon montiert?sorry fürs offtopic


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. Oktober 2014)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Naja ein voller REifen fühlt isch zunächst instabil und zu hart an finde ich.
> Mochte es auch immer mehr wenn der Reifen ordentlich bounct. Fühlte sich auch immer sicherer an.
> Aber nach ner gewissen umstellung find ich fährt sich das "sauberer" mit mehr Luft





Hoffes schrieb:


> wenn ich weniger habe fühlt sich das schwammig an und ich habe sehr große Probleme mit einem unstabilen reifen.



Muss ich mal probieren. Kostet ja nix.


----------



## Hoffes (26. Oktober 2014)

und wie ist es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (26. Oktober 2014)

Hoffes schrieb:


> und wie ist es


So wie ihr es schon schriebt. Man muss präziser arbeiten, was ja nicht schlecht ist. An Schrägen faltet der Reifen nicht so sehr um, was auch positiv ist. Einzig finde ich, dass ich bei Gaps weniger Bounce habe und dass ich bei Drops mehr einfedern muss in den Knien weil es sonst zu hart wird.


----------



## Hoffes (26. Oktober 2014)

niconj2 schrieb:


> So wie ihr es schon schriebt. Man muss präziser arbeiten, was ja nicht schlecht ist. An Schrägen faltet der Reifen nicht so sehr um, was auch positiv ist. Einzig finde ich, dass ich bei Gaps weniger Bounce habe und dass ich bei Drops mehr einfedern muss in den Knien weil es sonst zu hart wird.


was meinst du mit präziser arbeiten

wenn ich weniger Luft habe wird es schwiriger präzise zu springen.

und bounce müsste eig mit viel Luft sogar besser sein durch den besseren dopf verhalten.

und das mit den Gaps verstehe ich auch net mit wenig Luft schlägst du doch schneller in der felge ein ?


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. Oktober 2014)

Hoffes schrieb:


> ...


Aalso. Wenn ich weniger Luft fahre habe ich das Gefühl, dass der Reifen besser mitfedert und so auch besser bounced. Wenn ich weniger Luft habe, steh ich viel sauberer auf dem HR und beim Gappen komprimier ich den Reifen nicht komplett bei 1.9 bar. Liegt aber sicher an meiner sch*** Technik.


----------

